# CST - Certified Surgical Tech-can you bill?



## lseiter (Mar 10, 2008)

Question : one of our Surgeon is wanting to hire a RN that is also a CST does anyone know if you can bill for a RN, CST to assist in surgeries?  Any feed back would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks

Leslie


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2008)

*My two cents*

You can, however beware that a lot of payors do not recognize CST's as providers and the appeals that have to be done are astronomical.  It would be in his best interest to hire a PA instead.  Medicare/Medicaid both recognize them as providers once you have done the appropriate paperwork and its much easier to get paid.  We have two PA's and one SA and trust me, I would much rather use the PA for our surgical cases however thats not always feasible.  The other advantage to a PA is that they can see patients, prescribe, etc.

Hope this offers insight 
Mary Bort, CPC


----------



## lseiter (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for your two cents....I appreciate any info


----------



## lseiter (Mar 12, 2008)

*Certified Registered Operating Nurse or a Certified Operating Registered Nurse*

Can you bill for CORN or a CRON (see title above)
We have a physician that is convinced that you can bill for a "First Assist" regardless of wether it is a physician or nurse assisting...I have really never heard of such ... any information will greatly be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never heard of such either, perhaps there are others out there that have???  If it is possible..bottom line is still...you will have to FIGHT for the money because some carriers do not recognize them as providers (specifically Medicare/Medicaid).


----------

